# Possibly the Biggest Bell-end on the planet with muscle 'implants' - MUST SEE :)



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

I was casually browsing the many wonders of youtube and came across this absolute hero lol, I looked into it and I think he has had chest implants and then injected an oil called synthol directly into his traps, delts, arms and chest which permanently solidifies into a solid waxy mass, so basically he has got the weirdest physique with fake muscles but is absolutely loving life dancing around to ****-erotic music.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

what an absolute effing tool


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

Casually searching around...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I can't watch all of that, i want to jump in the laptop and punch the [email protected] in the mouth...


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

KBizzle said:


> Casually searching around...


Haha you know I subscribed


----------



## KBizzle (Mar 21, 2011)

Easy_T said:


> Haha you know I subscribed


Lol, ^.^!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

repost but...... absolute tit


----------



## Spratty (Jul 21, 2010)

Seen that before hahaha proper stupid!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

The guy has had over a million and a half hits. What a knob...


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

he is my new hero:blush:


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

He looks like a mutant, seriously. He may as well have shat into a syringe and injected that into his muscles instead of the synthol, because that's how sh*t he looks.


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

lolik said:


> he is my new hero:blush:


Haha it is a pretty hilarious ethos to live by, why bother training in the gym when you can inject muscles onto your body


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

he has pretty good singing skills too


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

fvck off with the videos, lol....


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> fvck off with the videos, lol....


 you know you love them


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Been posted a million times and I think the guys quality.


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

absolute half wit !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

lolik said:


> you know you love them


He actually reminds me of every bicep boi out there, except his are fake.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol 'muscle implants' thats just a serious amount of Synthol... the guy is deluded, but funny


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

:whistling:its not synthol he just does a lot of shrugs:whistling:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ffs -my six year old just asked "why does that man have boobies instead of muscles"


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

beast...great symetry tho. lol


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

the word pr**k springs to mind-what an ahole!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i would do anything to punch that cnut in the face!! wat an absolute w4nker. Why is he jumping around all the time.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> i would do anything to punch that cnut in the face!! wat an absolute w4nker. Why is he jumping around all the time.


Its ok, i feel your pain, just turn your head away...... that's it, all the way...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its ok, i feel your pain, just turn your head away...... that's it, all the way...


i tried but ive seen it now, its fixed in my head and making me annoyed lol!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

He's a Man utd fan, that says it all!!


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

bunch of negative priks again


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Been posted a million times and I think the guys quality.


x 1/2 first bet i agree the second i totally disagree


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Been posted a million times and I think the guys quality.


x 1/2 first bet i agree the second i totally disagree


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Retard springs to mind.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

animal adam said:


> Retard springs to mind.


seriously tho does anyone else think he is a bit slow? based on the singing video


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

what a pric- he must be doing this for a laugh .and hes got a m u shirt on say no more .lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Tit


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Some people have just got too much money and not enough intelligence. Enjoyed the laugh tho so I must thank him for that  maybe he can get a helmet implanted into his forehead.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Mr Mongol said:


> bunch of negative priks again


Whos the negative pricks?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Poor little fcuker, he's happy enough though, leave him alone!

Now Where did I leave my shotgun??


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

I just cant believe their are actually dipsh*ts out there like this, seriously..............


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i no its not real... but

I doesnt even look fcking real !! id love to show him what 60kg dumbell to the face feels like


----------



## mesaeng (Jan 14, 2011)

I've not bothered actually watching the clips but why has he even bothered to get some horrendous looking implants. Even to the most naiive non-trainer those "traps" are clearly unnatural. Doesn't seem like they'd gain him respect or impress anyone at all...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i think he looks ream, im well jel


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Makes me laugh how you say 'I think he has chest implants' dunno what sort of large mass chests you normally see but they definitely dont look like that, even on roids.


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

lol how small is his back. no definition what so ever!!!!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> i would do anything to punch that cnut in the face!! wat an absolute w4nker. Why is he jumping around all the time.


He jump around and post vids on YT because he cant go out. As soon as he's on the street , fellow brasilians kick the $hit out of him + steal his trainers.

He does not use syntol, it's some stuff for cows , called ACE. He couldn't afford all that synthol.

I allways wonder how he paid for the breast implants , in fact. Did he used his mouth or his ar$e?

Rodrigo Ferreira : cia'scassat o cazz'e


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> i no its not real... but
> 
> I doesnt even look fcking real !! id love to show him what 60kg dumbell to the face feels like


you sure you ment 6kg an not 60kg???? just not sure if YOU could even lift that amount to his t1ts lols ;-)


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i think his guide dog said it looked ok


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

What would happen to the synthol if he were to build muscle for real ????


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

ian73 said:


> What would happen to the synthol if he were to build muscle for real ????


it would explode


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i want to look like him


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Ideal body /10


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

What's the vid called? I have to see this!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

No worse & no more dangerous IMO than some of the people on here using shed loads of steroids, ph's, synthol etc and still looking completely **** to the point they don't look like they have had a decent meal in their life. (usually still in their teens)

Not directed at anybody in particular...

Just my two cents.

Love it or hate it, he's different & I bet the little squirt still gets loads of women :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ah, I feel quite sorry for him really....shame he can't see how unnatural he looks and his 'pecs' look a little too much like breast implants to me....quite bouncy too!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The man is a total bell ender.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

re re repost. But hey never gets old.

He's appeared on brazilian tv on a game show iirc


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> i would do anything to punch that cnut in the face!! wat an absolute w4nker. Why is he jumping around all the time.


because he's got so much energy as he doesn't go to the gym!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

so where can i buy this sythnol stuff? got the cash waiting!


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

A little bit more on synthol here: http://artsyspot.com/what-went-wrong-synthol-victims/

Many MORE interesting bits too :lol:


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder if the jumping around is a side effect after having that done, lol


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Easy_T said:


> I was casually browsing the many wonders of youtube and came across this absolute hero lol, I looked into it and I think he has had chest implants and then injected an oil called synthol directly into his traps, delts, arms and chest which permanently solidifies into a solid waxy mass, so basically he has got the weirdest physique with fake muscles but is absolutely loving life dancing around to ****-erotic music.


Doesnt speak english and is using synthol...sounds about right...pratt

EDIT: he has a bigger cup size than Jordan plus Kelly Brooke put together


----------

